# May 17th is the day



## joeegurl06

OMGosh I cannot believe I have my scan scheduled in 16 days. I am so nervous. At my 13 weeks scan the technition said she was pretty sure it was a girl but I have since not wanted to get my hopes up. I want a girl so bad and this was our last shot at it. I am preparing myself to hear BOY just so I won't show so much dissapointment but I am not sure how much it is going to help. I want to know sooo bad but am scared to death at the same time. Well I have about 2 weeks to prep myself. Fingers crossed!


----------



## maybebaby3

Hope you hear :pink:


----------



## motherofboys

Hope you hear pink.


----------



## dollych

Good luck, hope you hear Girl xxx


----------



## jennjennxx

really hope you hear girl :0) xox


----------



## SLCMommy

Hope you get your girl :) xxx


----------



## Mummy Bean

mine scan on the 22/05...seems like forever away. hope we both get the results we want. x


----------



## dollych

Do the sonogrophers tell you what Gender your baby is at your 12 week scans over there?. Here in the UK, they say they cannot see the Gender that early, only at 15/ 16 weeks. Thanks


----------



## joeegurl06

dollych said:


> Do the sonogrophers tell you what Gender your baby is at your 12 week scans over there?. Here in the UK, they say they cannot see the Gender that early, only at 15/ 16 weeks. Thanks

She did ask if we wanted to know what she thought it was and of course we sais yes and she said girl. I am so scared to get my hopes up with what she said but I hope she was correct. Then as I was getting off the table it was as though she wanted to reasure me and said "I am pretty sure it's a girl". I am so scared to go to my appointment Firday and for them to say it's a boy. I almost wish we didn't ask that way I wouldn't have this hopfull feeling. So many mixed emotions right now. I had GD with my 2nd and of course I love him to death but I so deeply want my mommies little girl.

3 more days to go but here are the pictures from my 13 week scan. She did not send us home with a nub shot but did show us how she came to her conclusion on the screen.
 



Attached Files:







Resampled_2013-04-09_17-09-05_136.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 9









Resampled_2013-04-10_08-07-11_555.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 6









Resampled_2013-04-10_08-08-00_343.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## joeegurl06

OK ladies, I am freaking out about tomorrow. I am so scared to find out the gender. At my 13 week scan the U/S tech said she was pretty sure it was a girl and I think it got my hopes up a little too much. I want a girl so bad and this was our last shot at it. I keep looking out my ultra sound pictures going off the skull theory and now I am thinking it is a boy. Not that the skull theory makes much sense to me but I think baby's head looks like a boy now. Oh I thought I was prepared for this but now I am having 2nd thoughts. I have been trying to tell myself "it's a boy, it's a boy" but I am not sure that is going to help when I hear it's 'It's a boy" tomorrow. 
My appointment isn't until 4:00pm Arizona time so it is going to be a long day. I had GD with my 2nd son and of course I love him to pieces, but I feel how am I going to manage with 3 boys, never pictured my life like that. I guess I just need to women up and thank God for the gift he is giving me even though it may be hard to accept. I hope you are all here tomorrow to help me cope if it is indeed another baby boy.


----------



## dollych

Any news?. Really hope you get your Girly xxx


----------



## dollych

Sorry, just realised your scan is tomorrow!!!!!!. Good luck xxx


----------



## motherofboys

Good luck. I'm here today but I think my time difference puts me ahead of you?? so not sure if I maybe wont see your up date until tomorrow.
I will be here to talk to though through the adjustment and grieving for a daughter if you do hear boy. I really hope you hear girl.


----------



## Misscalais

Good luck! I think your scan looks pretty girly :) but I'm not that great at guessing lol update us when you know.


----------



## jennjennxx

good luck :0) am stalking xox


----------



## skunkpixie

Good luck. Hope you get your girl


----------



## maybebaby3

did you find out yet?


----------



## Toms Mummy

You scans look girly. Good luck x


----------



## Misscalais

Any update Hun?


----------



## maybebaby3

I keep checking back too. Assuming maybe she got her girl and is not disappointed :shrug:


----------



## motherofboys

Perhaps a little stalking is in order LOL


----------



## motherofboys

Hm no posts at all since the 17th :/


----------



## Toms Mummy

I wonder how she's doing? Hope all went okay!


----------



## jennjennxx

I know me too, I keep checking in to see if there's an update. hope all is okay xox


----------



## foxiechick1

Hope she's ok I keep popping on to see if she's updated, truley hope all us ok. Xxx


----------



## joeegurl06

Sorry ladies didn't mean to keep you waiting it's just that I only ever get on here when I am at work. So went in for my scan and to my suprise we are having a GIRL!!! I am so on :cloud9: right now. I had the ulta sound tech double check becasue I did not believe it. I kept asking if she was sure lol!
My mom and I got to do some shopping yesterday and for the first time I didn't have to feel gulitly just looking at the girl clothes. I am so excited especially since this was our last try. 
Thank you ladies for all the support!!!


----------



## Eleanor ace

Congratulations! :D


----------



## _jellybean_

SO happy for you hon. Have fun shopping:)


----------



## Pixie_Dust

aww this gives me hope! my tech also took a guess on the gender of our baby at 13 weeks and she said she thought it was another girl and i too am on edge waiting to see. We too are hoping for another little girl and this will be our last. fingers crossed! congratulations on your baby girl! so glad you got what you hoped for :)


----------



## dollych

Awww congratulations!!!!. So happy for you that you got you're Girl xxx


----------



## jennjennxx

congratulations :0) :happydance: xox


----------



## motherofboys

congratulations


----------



## Misscalais

Lucky you congrats.


----------



## maybebaby3

So happy for you xxx


----------



## foxiechick1

Massive congrats xxxxx


----------



## skunkpixie

Congratulations!!!! Xx


----------



## truthbtold

This story just made my day :)


----------

